
We scaled AI Dungeon 2 to support over 1M users - calebkaiser
https://medium.com/@aidungeon/how-we-scaled-ai-dungeon-2-to-support-over-1-000-000-users-d207d5623de9
======
scandum
It's the equivalent of talking to an AI chatbot that pretends to be a dungeon
master.

I was amused for about 15 minutes after which I got bored.

It might work if it was used to allow two players to engage in combat.

